# Arrhythmia Dance



## OnceAnEMT (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm sure this (or a variant of it) has been posted here before, but it is funny enough to watch again. I've never seen it before, my girlfriend found it. I guess it is a remake of an older card's similar video. Made my day though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 25, 2015)

The old one is awesome.


----------



## EMT533 (Apr 12, 2016)

Made my day.


----------



## 24verdicts (Jul 19, 2016)

hahaha A-fib was my favorite


----------

